# Costa Rican Weather in Sept?



## bstuder (Feb 25, 2006)

We are booked for two weeks during the first week in Sept/06 at San Jose (Tarranova Villa Palmas) and one week in Quepos (Geo Group at Pueblo Real).  We are starting to rethink our plans as we are worried our vacation may be ruined due to the amount of rain received at this time of the year.
My mother will be turning 75 and will be joining us, so we want to show her a good time.  Is anyone able to help me decide whether to go during this time or not?

Secondly, if we do go, should we cancel one timeshare week and move to different hotels, every couple of nights in order to see more of Costa Rica?

Finally, I was wondering if anyone has kept a digital travel diary of  time spent in Costa Rica that they would be willing to share.  

Thank you so much  .


----------



## Eds (Mar 18, 2006)

It Will Be Raining In September. It Will Normally Rain Almost Every Day, In The Morning Or Afternoon.


----------

